# September POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for September photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of September in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios

sorry cannot vote for old images.


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios

Ok, why arent the pictures coming up? I right clicked on the properties & put it in the image url. :x


----------



## Harmony

*Focused* by _Duncan_


----------



## johngpt

old image removed, thankyou.


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> *"Faeries at the Renaissance Faire"* by Pugs


 
John, thank you for the nomination, but I don't know if this picture should qualify or not.  The September posting is actually a re-post.  I first posted this image in August along with others that I took at the Renaissance Faire.  I reposted it last night with others that I was considering entering into a show at a small local gallery because I was looking for help trying to narrow my choices down to the five photo limit for the show.   

So if this violates the rules/spirit of this competition, could a mod remove this entry?


----------



## johngpt

My apologies if this doesn't fit the criteria.


----------



## DRATOM

*Faces of Fenghuang* by *ChrisOquist*


----------



## plentygood

Elapse by SympL


----------



## JohnMF

ZachGibson - Best of from my last two Hasselblad rolls






and...
Parkerman - A Senior Portrait.


----------



## invisible

Eiffel Tower, by rgower


----------



## Alex_B

I already have a favourite


----------



## Alex_B

.. and another nominmation:

*Variation on two pine cones* by _tb2_


----------



## Alex_B

*Aging Frame* by _invisible





_


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Gådoktjåhkkå and Rapadalen (Sarek region)by Alex_B*


----------



## youbetcha1018

I vote for elapse by sympL. Nice photo for me. I like the the color and the clarity. It speaks more about nature's best shot!:hail:


----------



## JohnMF

youbetcha1018 said:


> I vote for elapse by sympL. Nice photo for me. I like the the color and the clarity. It speaks more about nature's best shot!:hail:



Arch will make a new thread at the end of the month and we can all make the official vote for Septembers nominated photos in that. You can use this thread to nominate up to 3 photo's you've seen on the forum this month that you particularly like.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Laddjuvaggi and Tarfala #2 by Alex B


----------



## DeadEye

By Chiller


----------



## invisible

What's the TPF record for more images nominated in a single month? Just hand the trophy to Alex_B 

The bad boys, by Alex_B


----------



## BoblyBill

*The First New Snow in the Lapland - Alex_B*


----------



## Alex_B

Thank you thank you!  So that makes four nominations this month .... 

But seeing the other images, I have no chance to win


----------



## BoblyBill

Alex_B said:


> Thank you thank you!  So that makes four nominations this month ....
> 
> But seeing the other images, I have no chance to win


 
Whatever Alex_B... Stop being humble .

*Suorvajaure and more sunsets* - Alex_B


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*The Rapadelta in colour and Sitojaure #9 *(Shortly after sunset) by _Alex_B_


----------



## BoblyBill

LOL...

Grrrrrr... you Alex...

*The Rapadelta in colour and Sitojaure #9 -* _Alex_B_


----------



## johngpt

Ordinarily, it'd be really funny that so many folks are nominating a photo taken by one person...

...that they were nominating just to be amusing...

...but darn, each of them could easily be the photo of the month.

:thumbup:

This is going to be a very difficult decision for all who are going to vote.


----------



## Alex_B

Oh, more nominations. I am sure this is just some accidental avalanche 

Also, you vote for the landscapes, which _are _beautiful, but not so much for my photography


----------



## Jeff Canes

We may need to limit the number of nominations a member can get in a month    We need spread the love around more


----------



## Alex_B

Jeff Canes said:


> We may need to limit the number of nominations a member can get in a month    We need spread the love around more



As I mentioned earlier, the more nominations one single photographer gets, the less the chance that he wins POTM!

Still I am happy to get even more


----------



## johngpt

Alex_B said:


> Also, you vote for the landscapes, which _are _beautiful, but not so much for my photography



Nice try at self deprecation, but we can't have the landscape without the photo or the photographer. Great stuff Alex.


----------



## Alex_B

*Some things #2*, _by doenoe_


----------



## Alex_B

Come on everyone, today and tomorrow: last chance for September nominations!


----------



## NateS

Family Sunset Pano - by DeadEye008


----------



## molongneck

Foggy morning cottage, by tb2.


----------



## Puscas

ok, this is getting ridiculous. The photos on TPF are just too good...





pascal


----------



## johngpt

Puscas said:


> ok, this is getting ridiculous. The photos on TPF are just too good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal


I second that emotion. Emoticon, er, you know...


----------



## scphoto

Are we suppose to post our own pics or nominate others?


----------



## Dmitri

scphoto said:


> Are we suppose to post our own pics or nominate others?



I refer you to the very first message in this thread.

"2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself."


----------



## Arch

Hmmm... what a messy thread this month! (lthough with outstanding pics of course)...

Just clarify.. i cannot include images which were not taken in the month of September... this means although threads can be bumped you should check the original date of the thread...

So i cannot include either of the first two nominations for peanuts (i nominated one myself back in July)... you cannot nominate yourself... and the voting thread comes during the first week of each month. Thankyou.


----------



## Battou

Arch said:


> Hmmm... what a messy thread this month! (though with outstanding pics of course)...



I was just about to suggest locking the nomination threads once the polls where open. This is atleast twice I have seen this happen, I believe that if the thread does not pop up onto the forum main page with new posts the continuing poorly placed following month nominations would cease. Granted I don't think self nomination will ever stop but...atleast carryon and/or late nominations of the previous month can be haulted.


----------

